# هل تعلمون كيف تأكل الغربان الصغيرة ؟!



## عماد+سامى (15 أكتوبر 2011)

هل تعلمون كيف تأكل الغربان الصغيرة ؟!


تبني أنثى الغراب عشها فوق مكان عال في منطقة مهجورة ... كل الطيور تقريبا تطعم صغارها بنفس الطريقة ... فالأم تذهب لتصطاد الطعام ... ثم تعود و الطعام بفهمها ... ثم تقف فوق العش و تنظر أسفل لصغارها الذين يكونون في بداية حياتهم عميانا لم تنفتح أعينهم ... و نرى الصغار و هم ناظرون لأعلى و أفواههم مفتوحة و عيونهم مغلقة ... و تبدأ الأم بإسقاط بعض الطعام شيئا فشيئا من فمها لتلتقطه هذه الفراخ الصغيرة ... هكذا تتغذى كل فراخ الطيور ... إلا فراخ الغربان !!! 
فأنثى الغراب لا تفعل مثل باقي الطيور ... فهي تأتي بالطعام في فمها ... و تقف فوق صغارها ... و يفتح الصغار أفواههم ناظرين لأعلى ... و لكن أنثى الغراب بدلا من أن تسقط لهم الطعام ... نجدها تبتلعه !!! ثم تذهب الأم لتبحث عن صيد آخر ... و لعل هذا هو ما أكسب هذه الطيور صفة القسوة ...و الآن ... لدينا بعض الغربان الصغيرة التي تربض في عش فوق مكان مرتفع ... هذه الفراخ ليس لها القدرة على الطيران و لا حتى الرؤية !! فلو أن حشرة مرت بجانبها فلن تراها ... 









فكيف إذن تأكل الغربان ؟! 
بحث يعض علماء الطيور عش أحد الغربان ... و وضعوا كاميرات مراقبة بالقرب منه ... 
فوجدوا أن فراخ الغربان هذه بعد رحيل أمها ... و من شدة الجوع ... تنزل من عينها قطرات من سائل لزج يشبه الدموع .. ينزل من عينيها و حتى منقارها ... و وجد العلماء أن هذا السائل تلتصق به حشرات كالذباب أو البعوض ... و أثناء جريانه من العين ببطء يدفع الحشرة نحو فم الغراب فيأكلها!!!!!!!
دعونا نتخيل و نتذكر قوانين المساحة و الأحجام و الاحتمالات ... الغراب موجود في مكان مرتفع و مهجور قد يزيد حجمه عن 10متر × 10متر 10متر ... فوق هذا المكان يوجد العش الذي مساحته تقريبا 10سم × 10سم ... في العش توجد فراخ الغربان ... كل فرخ لا يزيد عن 3سم × 3سم × 3سم ... رأس فرخ الغراب لا تزيد عن 1سم × 1سم × 1سم ... المساحة ما بين العين و المنقار لا تزيد عن 5مم × 5مم ... الذبابة لا تزيد عن 5مم × 5مم × 5مم ... ترى ... ما هو احتمال أن تصطدم ذبابة تطير في هذه المساحة من الهواء هواء بفرخ غراب يطل برأسه من العش ... و ليس جسم فرخ الغراب كله بل بالمنطقة بين عينه و منقاره ؟!!!!!!!! 
و حتى لو افترضنا أنها ذبابة منحوسة لهذه الدرجة ... هل هي عمياء ؟!!!! ألا يمكنها أن تميز هذا الطائر فتحيد قليلا في مسارها لتتفاداه ؟! 
لا يوجد إلا احتمال واحد ... أن يكون الله هو من ساقها بيديه الحانية لتكون وجبة لفرخ غراب يبكي من شدة الجوع ... لتكون مجرد حلقة في سلسلة غذائية في نظام محكم أسسه هو بيده ... الله الذي يعطي البهائم طعامها ............ و فراخ الغربان التي تدعوه ...
و هذا هو ما ذكره الله لأيوب "من يهيئ للغراب صيده ، إذ تنعب (أي تصرخ ببكاء) فراخه إلى الله، و تتردد (أي تطل برأسها) لعدم القوت (أي الطعام)" (أيوب 38 : 41)
منقووووووووووول


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2011)

* 
شكرا للمعلومات الرااائعه
بركه الرب معاكم*​


----------



## عماد+سامى (15 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا للمعلومات الرااائعه
> بركه الرب معاكم*​



شكراا استاذى
بس دا عشان يفكرنا
برعاية الله لينا
اللى يهتم بالغراب بالشكل دا
راح يهتم باولاده اد ايه


----------



## rania79 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

غريبة اوى
ثانكيو عمدة


----------

